# Watch this little video, . . . "Blam"



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Girl with gun teaches thug painful lesson - Self-Reliance Central

Don't know any particulars, . . . but stupid dude got himself shot.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Saw this a while back.
The woman was an off-duty cop.

Still, right place, right time... well, not for him.
It was a heart shot (look at his left leg).
He bled out at the scene.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Dayum,,,,,,,, She blasted him point blank.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Miami? NObody robs people with a revolver and a flip flops...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If I wasn't already attached, I'd ask that girl to marry me. Man, did she have that scene locked down, and I mean right now!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

The Video is out of Brazil.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

10/10 would watch again!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome! To bad he died. :devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

link has no video?

links to other crap for sure.....


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I've watched this video a number of times before. It makes me smile every time I see it.:vs_karate:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Good for her! Nice. I wonder who the perpetrator was grabbing at. I wonder if she picked his gun up after kicking it away... Where was her gun? In her purse? Hard to see everything. What a jerk he was pulling a gun out like that in a crowd of little girls. But he got what he deserved.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

She was an off duty cop, it was her weapon.


----------

